# Breeding Feeder's in 10.Gal Tank.. Can it be done?



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i have finally learned the name of the feeder fish i've been buying for my Piranha... i have about 21 Comet Goldfish in a 10 Gallon Tank which is bare for the moment until i can learn more on how to breed em..... 
I have been having the hardest time finding information for breeding on them, Most sites only explain how to breed Fancy goldfish, and say very little about comet's... If anyone Can help me out with some detailed info for a newbie please Reply... Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

What you read for fancys applys also to comets


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i have finally learned the name of the feeder fish i've been buying for my Piranha... i have about 21 Comet Goldfish in a 10 Gallon Tank which is bare for the moment until i can learn more on how to breed em.....
> I have been having the hardest time finding information for breeding on them, Most sites only explain how to breed Fancy goldfish, and say very little about comet's... If anyone Can help me out with some detailed info for a newbie please Reply... Thanks


 its overly difficult to breed them---impossible in a 10--- and it is VERY cost IN-effective, you will spend many more times the money trying to breed them and raise babies than you will just going out and buying them for 15 cents each. it also takes about 6 months for the fry to hit half an inch

its a waste of time and money, dont bother


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> its overly difficult to breed them---impossible in a 10--- and it is VERY cost IN-effective, you will spend many more times the money trying to breed them and raise babies than you will just going out and buying them for 15 cents each. it also takes about 6 months for the fry to hit half an inch
> 
> its a waste of time and money, dont bother


 damn, is that you Poly? I think anyone who reads Poly's posts are starting to sound exactly like him when it comes to breeding your own feeders. Which is a good thing, it is a huge waste of time and money


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i get tired of answering the same god damned question 20 times over because people are too f*cking lazy to search the f*cking archives, id like to say 'go search the f*cking archives' but then that will mean some other poor bastard will feel the need to put his own less-exact and less-correct answer to the post, which will cause debate and thereby keep this mundane thread alive


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i get tired of answering the same god damned question 20 times over because people are too f*cking lazy to search the f*cking archives, id like to say 'go search the f*cking archives' but then that will mean some other poor bastard will feel the need to put his own less-exact and less-correct answer to the post, which will cause debate and thereby keep this mundane thread alive


 god I love this guy. Always blunt, always cuts all the bull sh*t out


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Kory said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > i get tired of answering the same god damned question 20 times over because people are too f*cking lazy to search the f*cking archives, id like to say 'go search the f*cking archives' but then that will mean some other poor bastard will feel the need to put his own less-exact and less-correct answer to the post, which will cause debate and thereby keep this mundane thread alive
> ...


 He's sexy and available too.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't believe that you guys have to pay 15 cents a piece for your goldfish! Around here they're a dollar a dozen. Everyone's right though, you shouldn't try to breed comets. We had some baby goldfish hatch out in a water garden one time, and if you have them in a big enough tank they'll grow very fast, but you still have to have parents that are a few years old to start with. If you really want to breed them, go out in your backyard and dig a pond. Buy some very large goldfish at your lfs and put them in there. Add floating plants and wait 6 months. After the 6 months are up you ought to have about 200 additional goldfish to feed to your ps. That's what I did unintentionally. Good luck!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright kool... Well that sucks that its a complete waste of time... thought it mighta been better but guesse not.... Thanks for the info...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

p45 calm down man, 
there is no need for u to go skitz at ppl for asking questions, i and other people will answer the questions even if you dont want too. if u dont want to answer the question why do u even look in the thread?

scooby: you need a 8foot tank to breed goldies and guppys would breed ina 10 but it owuld take a while, cons are another idea, they breed in nething and produce enough babies. they takle a while to mature too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i get tired of answering the same god damned question 20 times over because people are too f*cking lazy to search the f*cking archives, id like to say 'go search the f*cking archives' but then that will mean some other poor bastard will feel the need to put his own less-exact and less-correct answer to the post, which will cause debate and thereby keep this mundane thread alive


 Wow, somebody skipped their medication. I'll inform the ward's nurse.

About feeders. No, goldfish can't be bred in a 10 gallon.
When I was a little kid I used to breed guppies and platys in a 10 gallon. It was quite a learning experience, but yeilded far too few adult fish to keep another fish fed.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i get tired of answering the same god damned question 20 times over because people are too f*cking lazy to search the f*cking archives, id like to say 'go search the f*cking archives' but then that will mean some other poor bastard will feel the need to put his own less-exact and less-correct answer to the post, which will cause debate and thereby keep this mundane thread alive


 Amen,


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Goldfish make lousy feeders any way. Nutritionally speaking...coldwater pond fish very high in fat.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright thanks for the reply;s peeps....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There will always be repeated questions. Providing a link to an older thread can be a good solution.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

my bad


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol I used to think Frank's avatar had a monkey in the backround but now that I look close I saw it was like a red belly or some pygo :laugh:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> lol I used to think Frank's avatar had a monkey in the backround but now that I look close I saw it was like a red belly or some pygo :laugh:


 thanks for sharing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

welcome

but back on topic just buy feeders...cheaper and easier plus you dont have to wait to raise them up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you want to breed some feeders, I would recommend going with guppies or platies. Yes, it takes time to raise them and all that. But sometimes that can be fun too, at least for me... And it is NOT difficult at all to keep and breed either.

My female guppies used to drop about 20 babies each, a month. And really, if you have 2 males, you can have like 10 females, and they will always ALL be pregnant. The male guppy seamen stays in the female for something like 3 months. So off of one go, she can produce quite a few batches of babies. I'm not sure about platies. My dad has a pair right now and his female dropped about 40 babies just a little while ago.

The pluses of raising your own feeder guppies and platies are that (I think) they're better in nutrition for the p's then goldfish. However, they do take time to grow... I've kept some of the babies and raised them to maturity with no problem. I just kept them in little livebearer breeder nets until they were big enough not to get eaten by the parents and not get sucked up by the filters. Others I've fed to my bettas.

It's really up to you if you want to spend the time and money... No, it's not as cost effective as buying 15¢ feeders at the store. But it can be a neat little side hobby too.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Cool thanks alot for info... thanks alot also mettle for the helpfull info


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nadda prob.

Also, one nice thing about livebearers, is that when they're born they're pretty much big enough, right off the bat, to eat flake food. Just grind it into a fine powder and it should be good... If you use live foods like microworms, they will grow more quickly as that is just better for them. However, it is time consuming and a lot of fuss. I've never done it and my fry grew up just fine.

In fact, I raised one guppy in a fish bowl with no filter and no heater this year... Just for fun. The key was frquent water changes. I did 100% daily. But it was a tiny bowl. Maybe 1/4 gallon? Just shows you how easy it can be.

Anyway, good luck.


----------

